# Any other Lyft drivers suddenly can't log in to driver mode?



## uberNEEDSTIPSNOW (Dec 16, 2014)

Hey everyone,

I've been an active driver for Lyft for a month now, and have a 4.95 rating the last time I did a ride. I took a week off because of school, and this past Friday night I tried to drive like normal, and all of a sudden the sterring wheel is gone from the top right corner, and when I tap on driver mode frm the menu I get the message, "You are not yet approved to drive". 

I have been waiting for 3 days for a reply from Lyft support by email, I even contacted them on Twitter and they only forwarded my message on to support, and it's been 2 days since that was done!!! I need this fixed and I have received NOTHING from Lyft regarding this .

Please let me know if you've had a similar issue and what happened, and also if anyone knows of a faster way to get in touch with "Support". 
Cheers!


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

The app has been dodgy lately, but i can always log on eventually


----------



## PT Go (Sep 23, 2014)

Has some issues yesterday. No fast way to get to Support.


----------



## cabrunner (Jan 8, 2015)

I have been having issues lately when I take a break and try to login. I touch the steering wheel and it just greys everything out. But, I notice this only happens when I'm on free Wi-Fi with low signal. When I drive away and get back on cellular data than I can login again. Totally different then what the OP's problem. But I thought it might help someone that has had the same problem as me.


----------



## PT Go (Sep 23, 2014)

I just got a text stating that "You have lost contact with the Lyft system. Please relocate to an area with better network coverage". What!!! I have been just fine sitting here at home before this. Not going to go cruise at these rates.


----------



## ChrisInABQ (Oct 21, 2014)

Mine is even more screwy here in Albuquerque and it's showing no other drivers on the road...there's usually a dozen or better. Turned on my wife's rider app and it shows no cars on the road and states "busy" everywhere you place the pin. My driver app did send me a text earlier that I've lost contact with the Lyft system, but I've since reset my phone.

My phone is now showing me online, no message in 5 minutes or so, but the wife's app still shows no cars. You'd think they'd send out a quick e-mail alerting us of the problems they're having and that it's being resolved.


----------



## DFWFusion (Dec 21, 2014)

Same in Dallas.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

Same in San Antonio. It was working just fine today, but now there are no cars on the driver side and if you request a ride, it says the closest driver is 5 mins away, but there are no cars. not sure if it would actually signal a driver because I don't want to have to cancel on someone. This is actually my first day with Lyft. I had one ride today along with 3 Uber ones. Won't know if I got a tip until tomorrow (I think not being able to see your fares immediately blows). Does the app act wonky a lot?


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Just checked the app... Not a single car in Chicago


----------



## UberVW (Jan 13, 2015)

Fresno is working fine now. 10 cars out there, all of my uber friends have turned off thier uber app


----------



## DFWFusion (Dec 21, 2014)

Casandria said:


> Same in San Antonio. It was working just fine today, but now there are no cars on the driver side and if you request a ride, it says the closest driver is 5 mins away, but there are no cars. not sure if it would actually signal a driver because I don't want to have to cancel on someone. This is actually my first day with Lyft. I had one ride today along with 3 Uber ones. Won't know if I got a tip until tomorrow (I think not being able to see your fares immediately blows). Does the app act wonky a lot?


Doesn't happen often. 2nd time since I've been driving for Lyft. Last tome was between Christmas and NYE.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

App was down in my area for an hour+. Right at peak busy too.


----------



## UberHustla (Dec 2, 2014)

Possible sabotage from you know who?


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

I deleted my Uber app just in case it was causing the trouble. Ain't using it anyway.


----------



## UberNorthDfw (Nov 22, 2014)

Having this problem today in DFW - Can't login on app or on their website either.


----------



## PT Go (Sep 23, 2014)

No prob in California


----------



## Dawei (Jul 4, 2015)

I had your "loss of driver's wheel" problem several months back.

I had a passenger who rated me "1" apparently. Lyft central cancelled me until I got in touch with them and told them that I would do everything I could to make my customers happy. (Person in question was probably the morose, drunken, female student I picked up from a frat house, disheveled, at five a.m.)

Your first hundred rides are monitored really closely, and any idiot who figures you don't deserve the right to serve him can finger you and cut you out of the Lyft gene pool, at least temporarily


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Dawei said:


> I had your "loss of driver's wheel" problem several months back.
> 
> I had a passenger who rated me "1" apparently. Lyft central cancelled me until I got in touch with them and told them that I would do everything I could to make my customers happy. (Person in question was probably the morose, drunken, female student I picked up from a frat house, disheveled, at five a.m.)
> 
> Your first hundred rides are monitored really closely, and any idiot who figures you don't deserve the right to serve him can finger you and cut you out of the Lyft gene pool, at least temporarily


Did that to me too. Some fat control ***** in the front seat told them I "almost rear ended someone". The senior citizen decided to fly in my lane on a whim. Didn't even have to brake hard.

Let's see......No tickets or accidents in 30 years. No accidents or violations driving in a city of 2.8 million in a decade and some kid in the Trust and Safety Dept along with a chick that hasn't been laid in 4 years are going to cut me off until I replied to the master. I replied to him that this was flat-out insulting and feel free to "deactivate" me permanently right now if you wish, which the didn't.

Lost all respect for Lyft and regarded them as a joke/week by week basis thing since then.

And there has been a computer bag on my front seat since. The front seat is open if more than 2 passengers. Alone? Sit in the back and shut up.


----------



## JUAGAMELO (Aug 19, 2014)

Oh My said:


> Did that to me too. Some fat control ***** in the front seat told them I "almost rear ended someone". The senior citizen decided to fly in my lane on a whim. Didn't even have to brake hard.
> 
> Let's see......No tickets or accidents in 30 years. No accidents or violations driving in a city of 2.8 million in a decade and some kid in the Trust and Safety Dept along with a chick that hasn't been laid in 4 years are going to cut me off until I replied to the master. I replied to him that this was flat-out insulting and feel free to "deactivate" me permanently right now if you wish, which the didn't.
> 
> ...


SAME thing happened to me..// and now A bag on the sit front? fabuolus!!


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

JUAGAMELO said:


> SAME thing happened to me..// and now A bag on the sit front? fabuolus!!


I remember this heifer vividly. There was snow piled up on the street. She tripped and almost hit her head on the door and said "Oops" . Then a pedestrian ran out in front of us and I had to brake and she said "Oops". Then I had to turn left on the yellow light (the only way you can - usually 3 cars do it on a red light) and she said "Oops". Then I was closely watching the senior citizen in the Crown Victoria drifting in and out of lanes oblivious to any other vehicles and....he finally did it it......cut in my lane without a second thought. I was prepared for it as a DEFENSIVE DRIVER and nobody was hurt or injured. She, again, said "Oops".

Oops Upside Your Head fat ***** from Iowa that just arrived in the big city and discovered "rideshare" and you had to ditch your car because you're scurred to drive it in Chicago.


----------

